# Notebook selbst bauen



## fluessig (7. Mai 2003)

Hi, 
ich hab gerade das Notebook einer Freundin repariert und bermerkt, dass es das selbe Gehäuse wie das meinige hat. Besonders ist daran, dass sie von verschiedenen Herstellern sind (MaxData und Gericom). Ich habe mir gedacht, wenn man die Teile irgendwo einzeln bekommen kann, könnte man sich sein ganz individuelles Notebook bauen.
Kennt sich da jemand aus, wo man solche einzelnen Teile (natürlich auch günsitg ) bekommen kann?


----------



## dfd1 (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo fluessig
Notbook-Innereinen bekommst du als normaler Käufer wohl kaum. Die haben meistens nur die Notebook-Hersteller selber oder ein Service-Point (Ausser du hast spize Beziehungen).
Zudem sind die Teile wesentlich teurer als die eines normalen PCs. Um dir selber ein Notebook zusammenzustellen gibst du am besten die Wünsche einem Händler weiter, oder schlachtest alte Notebooks aus.

greetz
dfd1 -> the only one


PS: Beitrag 400


----------



## goela (9. Mai 2003)

Verwirf lieber gleich die Vorstellung, dass Du den Notebook selber bauen kannst, denn die einzelnen Komponenten sind viel teurer als das komplette Teil zu kaufen!


----------



## dfd1 (9. Mai 2003)

Sag ich ja


----------

